# Any good game cart mods?



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

If you can, maybe post a picture of your cart so we can see how it's made and get better ideas


----------



## bust'em1 (May 2, 2009)

I flipped my handle over so it curves upward, it works way better this way.


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Maxtor said:


> If you can, maybe post a picture of your cart so we can see how it's made and get better ideas


This is not it, but the same design. It is an older cart from Cabelas.


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

bust'em1 said:


> I flipped my handle over so it curves upward, it works way better this way.


That's what I had in mind. My handle doesn't curve, so I was thinking of building a curved attachment that could fold down into the cart when not in use. Figured I could bolt and pin it so it can swivel.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I have pretty much the same cart treehermit except when I bought mine it didn't have the two pieces going from one handle to the other for support. It has them NOW, since I've added them. 
As for the handles, I did the same thing posted in this thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1885076&highlight=deer+cart

Made a world of difference and the cart is easier to pull now with a deer loaded in it


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the link!  That looks like it should work nicely...


----------



## iluvgear1 (May 9, 2011)

recently used a friends cart, never used one before. I am on the look out for a discarded mountain bike. It needs bigger pneumatic tires. That will make it roll much better.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

I added extended handles on my cart this season , made it a heck of alot easier to haul deer out with ...also put mtn bike tires on it and flipped the axle over to give it a little more ground clearence ..


----------



## treehermit (Nov 13, 2011)

Well, this is what I came up with. I liked the looks of the handles above and I thought an extended handle would be better than a curved attachment, if I ever wanted to haul a ladder stand. I will be on the lookout for better wheels/tires too but for now, I think this will work. It gets that lower end off the ground and I can still fold it up to put in the back of my SUV. It is attached in the bottom holes with bolts and lock nuts and with bolts and wing nuts for easy removal in the upper holes. I might have worked with it some more to get it to fold lower but I think it will be fine. Only downside is that it is not balanced with the handle extend now and will tip over. That won't be an issue once loaded though...


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

bigger wheels may help if you could find them. i built my own from one of those little carts for kids behind a bike. also used a broken pop up sun shand and found ends off an old bbq that nested inside. now i can extend or collapse either end . the thing works great


----------

